# GOODBYE FROM 'ONLYADRAFTER'



## onlyadrafter (Nov 16, 2004)

It is with deep regret that I must inform you that I can no longer participate in this excellent forum.

We had a re-orginaisation of the office, and now everyones PC faces the wall, so people can see 'what you're up to'.

I have gained an enormous amount of Excel knowledge whilst participlating on this site. And I hope I have passed on some of that knowledge to others.

There are far too many people to thank for theie help and assistance, but it is remarkable how willing people are to share knowledge. To those who have helped please keep up the good work. To those just starting out, keep going and you will soon be up there with them. (I managed over 2000 posts). Most of the adcive I gave was learnt from others on this site.

So farewell to you all.

I may pop in from time to time, but it will be a rare event.

GOODBYE!


----------



## just_jon (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, o-a-d --  thanks for all your contributions; you'll be missed. 

jon


----------



## Cbrine (Nov 16, 2004)

That sucks drafter.  Hope fully we will see you around once in a while.  Good Luck.

Cal


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that drafter.. I always did like your posts.    I hope you will take care and be well. 

Good luck with your Excel journeys.


----------



## Smitty (Nov 16, 2004)

Take care of yourself pal!

Maybe you'll have to become the best Drafter at another company!  :wink: 

Smitty


----------



## The Tamer (Nov 17, 2004)

You've been a great help to me too.

Why not invent a disorder? You could call it something like "parieticphobia" and say its a pathological fear of facing walls.  Then threaten to sue unless your managers accommodate your unfortunate condition by turning your desk around.

See! - I don't just do Excel ya'know!

You'll be missed mate - see you soon.


----------



## jdee (Nov 17, 2004)

Only A Drafter:

I have enjoyed reading your posts and many a time I have applied your advice even though I was not asking the question, just to get better with Excel.  You will be missed.  Take Care.  J.Dee


----------



## Legacy 5624 (Nov 17, 2004)

Seems to me that onlyadrafters's employer has got a bit smarter, and now onlyadrafter will have to start devoting his time in the office to doing what he gets paid to do.


----------



## NateO (Nov 17, 2004)

Your employer doesn't want you reviewing a website pertaining to productivity related software?

In any case, best wishes onlyadrafter.


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Nov 17, 2004)

Eh, I didn't think you were anything special...


KIDDING!  Of course!

See ya around.


----------



## Glaswegian (Nov 19, 2004)

Drafter

All the best - whichever way you're looking.

If you don't have a home PC...time to get one!!!

Regards


----------



## plettieri (Nov 20, 2004)

Drafter,

you will be missed...

plettieri


----------



## staticbob (Nov 25, 2004)

OD,

Thas rubbish that is. Sorry, that should be RRRubbish, with a capital RRRRR !!!

Sorry to see you go mate, I'm sure you'll pop on now and then, post just to say HOLA !!!


Regards,
Bob


----------



## sykes (Nov 26, 2004)

Indeed

Sorry to see you go old pal, but I'm sure you'll find a way back.....

Don't forget ......... "There's always a way !! "

All the best, and thanks for your help - so far!

Sykes


----------



## HalfAce (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that Drafter. What a drag. Hope to see you around again even if only occasionally. There are plenty of us who've benefited from your contributions.

(I also agree with NateO. My employer has benefited _GREATLY_ from the knowledge I’ve gained by using this board.)


----------



## immyjimmy (Nov 29, 2004)

OAD,

I have read and learned from your posts...
I also have a viewing screen that faces an open area.
I figure if anyone has a problem with my reading and posting here, then they DON'T want me to to further the developement of the company as well as myself...

Of course, I do spend my time here on work related projects. Exccept at lunch time and that's MY time.

Best of luck,
Jim


----------



## goldcat (Dec 3, 2004)

You will be missed ... as someone previously said "I have benefited from your posts, even though I may not have been the intended recpient(sp?) "

As to the powers that be not wanting you to access a site that can only improve your and their productivity it makes no sense.

My boss knows that I access this site to help me with the projects that he set before me becuase I have told him, that without the knowledge gleaned for these pages I would not be able to complete some of those tasks.

Warren


----------



## onlyadrafter (Oct 23, 2006)

*ONLYADRAFTER will be returning to a screen near you!*

Hello again to all!

   

Good news (for me anyway).

We are about to move into another office, and as they want to have open communication, we are all to face each other, therefore, I will be able to peruse and try to be a help, without anyone knowing. So in a week or two, I WILL BE BACK (full time!).

I have been visiting now and again, and it has been most enjoyable, and nice to see some old names (now faces) thanks to Eric.

Thanks for all the wishes when I thought I couldn't help any more, but W.Pooh was right, my employer wouldn't want me spending my time helping out. (Excel hasn't really got much to do with my job). But what the heck!

I think I have quite a bit of catching up to do.

See you all soon!


----------



## sykes (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome back mate!

Nice to see you out and about again!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 23, 2006)

It's an interesting debating point re does answering posts on a forum like MrExcel (and even simply reviewing threads/looking at answers) improve one's skill (yes I'd say) and thus improve one's productivity at work.  This second point is probably much harder to answer - my own experience would suggest that my _potential_ productivity has increased, but it is harder to argue that, in reality, my _actual_ productivity has increased.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Richard

I have surfed MrExcel on many occasion during contracts and it has definitely helped me get out of a few tight situations.  Rather than reading the help files, I find working examples here that I can adapt for what I need.  Also, when surfing MrExcel I come across new and improved ways of doing things which I now just start using.  So I would say it has definitely improved my productivity on Excel.  However, how I spend those gains is another story......

Cheers, Andrew


----------



## DominicB (Oct 23, 2006)

> It is with deep regret that I must inform you that I can no longer participate in this excellent forum.


Boooooooooooooo!  



> So in a week or two, I WILL BE BACK (full time!).


Hurraaaaaaaahhh!  

Welcome back Drafter!

DominicB


----------



## MarkAndrews (Oct 24, 2006)

> It's an interesting debating point re does answering posts on a forum like MrExcel (and even simply reviewing threads/looking at answers) improve one's skill (yes I'd say) and thus improve one's productivity at work.  This second point is probably much harder to answer - my own experience would suggest that my _potential_ productivity has increased, but it is harder to argue that, in reality, my _actual_ productivity has increased.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?



Agree

Helping others does help you, more so when other people add value to your original idea or answer, it provides a new way of thinking  or an alternative which may value your employer or experience


----------



## paulrm906 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Thanks Drafter*

I know I have not been on this site as much as I would like too but in the past you have helped me also and for that I *thank you* *very much*. This is a great site and I have learnt heaps so hope to see you here again one day.

Paul Maynard
Moscow


----------



## Patience (Nov 10, 2006)

There are certainly some things that would not be appropriate in a 'face the wall' situation (which, incidentally I think is a stupid way to do work, cos how do you talk to people?) but I have always thought, since coming here for the first time a few months ago, that MrExcel is a perfectly legitimate use of time. Like so many other people here, I have been able to take my projects so much further than before. 

If my employers pulled me up for visiting here I would seriously question their understanding. This is one thing that is invaluable to my development and therefore to my company's development. 

Having said that I was at a job interview the other day, which included a half hour excel test. It wasn't the usual patronising stuff - how to open and save documents... but was somewhat more challenging. Having finished the interview and test I felt I had let nerves get the better of me and I had blown it. BUT they have called me back for a second interview, as my Excel was 





> AMAZING.


 SO the long and the short of it is - my time spent here at MrExcel may soon be benefiting a different company! (Lets hope they understand the benefits of this forum!  :wink:  )


----------

